# GSDCA 2010 AKC Agility runs in UTAH



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

All of Tang's runs! Nice to see a FAST GSD tear thru the course. BTW, she's small enough to run at 20"


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks again for posting this MRL, I have Tang's Youtube channel saved in my favorites.. along with Glory/Bretta's.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks again for posting this MRL, I have Tang's Youtube channel saved in my favorites.. *along with Glory/Bretta's.*


Uh oh, I haven't put much up from us lately! Good thing Marisa's been busy :wild:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome video!!


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------

